# Paying for Amazon Cloud



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Did anyone else get an email from Amazon saying that you can pay for photo storage, & if you want to pay more money per year, for all cloud storage of things like music, doc's, etc. If you have Prime, you already have photo storage?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't received an email yet, but I suspect this is what you're talking about:

http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/26/amazon-goes-after-dropbox-google-microsoft-with-unlimited-cloud-drive-storage/


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is what I got today:

_=====================================================================
AMAZON CLOUD DRIVE
=====================================================================

Amazon Cloud Drive is introducing new unlimited storage plans. The new Cloud Drive Unlimited Storage plans replace existing GB-based storage plans. As a result, your current plan, which includes both Amazon Music and Cloud Drive storage, will no longer be available after the end of your current subscription.

As part of this transition, you can now manage your Cloud Drive and Amazon Music subscription plans separately:

a) Your current Cloud Drive plan storage will continue through the balance of your subscription, or you can upgrade to a free 3-month trial of Unlimited Storage at any time:
Manage your Cloud Drive account at www.amazon.com/gp/photos/storage
b) Your current Amazon Music subscription plan will continue through your expiration date and, if you've chosen to auto-renew, you will be charged at the current price plan of $24.99 annually.
Manage your Music plan at www.amazon.com/gp/css/homepage.html

Thanks for using Cloud Drive and Amazon Music._

I got in on the early plan so I could keep all my music at Amazon. Now I need to go read again to figure out what I want to do...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra, are you Prime?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Andra, are you Prime?


When I purchased the storage plan for "Cloud Player," I was not. DH had the Prime account so I got some of the benefits, but not all of them. I have a LOT of music and was trying to find a place to safely keep all of it. 
I got my own prime account this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm just wondering if the Prime free storage benefit is going to change. Not that I'm any where NEAR my limit.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Andra said:


> I have a LOT of music and was trying to find a place to safely keep all of it.


Google Play Music allows anyone to upload and store 50,000 songs for free. Check it out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am mad. I pay for the $24.99 so I can keep all my music in one place. Its great now with the Echo. 

I also needed some cloud storage for computer files and such things. So I have the $10 a year for 20 gig plan from Amazon. Now that is gone and I am forced to pay $59.99. I don't really need unlimited, but I need more than 5 gig. 

I didn't get the paid dropbox plan since they don't have a smaller one either. Theirs is like $9.99 a month for a gazillian gigs. It leaves me out in the cold and now my yearly cost for cloud storage is going up $50. I am not happy. I also use send to kindle a lot so other places are not an option as I need the storage on Amazon. 

Why does nobody cater anymore to those that need small to medium size storage.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am mad. I pay for the $24.99 so I can keep all my music in one place. Its great now with the Echo.
> 
> I also needed some cloud storage for computer files and such things. So I have the $10 a year for 20 gig plan from Amazon. Now that is gone and I am forced to pay $59.99. I don't really need unlimited, but I need more than 5 gig.
> 
> ...


I am in the same place as you, Atunah. Don't mind too much paying for the music storage, I have about 20,000 songs that I uploaded so that seems mostly fair, but I do not need unlimited storage for pics and other files and don't like that there will be no smaller storage choice come August.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am in the same place as you, Atunah. Don't mind too much paying for the music storage, I have about 20,000 songs that I uploaded so that seems mostly fair, but I do not need unlimited storage for pics and other files and don't like that there will be no smaller storage choice come August.


Agree, the music cloud I don't mind as much. Its also nice to have it all in one place and now Alexa can play it all. You are the first other person so far I have seen here or on other sites that paid for a smaller plan. 5 gig are not enough and so the 20 gig was just right for me. Mine turns into the trial in July when my 20 gig will run out.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm just wondering if the Prime free storage benefit is going to change. Not that I'm any where NEAR my limit.


In my cloud account page it says that unlimited photo storage plus 5 gigs for files and videos is free for prime members. 
It also lists it as free for Fire devices. Same photo unlimited and 5 gigs.

Anyone can go and see what plan they have in the cloud manage thingy. If you have prime, it should be listed there. And the other options.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm totally confused. I checked mine out. The link on my email for my cloud drive. The graph shows (I think) that I have 10 GB available (Is that possible?) & that I have used 5.8 MB for non-photo stuff. I think that what the graphs mean. It said I had 11 files, 0 videos under videos/files. Maybe I'm just tired but I find the graphs confusing. How much space/storage do I have left? That's what I don't know & wished that Amazon would state this clearly. I have Prime. I then clicked on more links which said if you go over the limit, Amazon will email you so you can delete stuff. If you don't delete some of your stuff & it's over a month, then Amazon will get rid of All of your stuff if you don't delete or upgrade.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Google Play Music allows anyone to upload and store 50,000 songs for free. Check it out.


Since going to an Android phone, I keep a lot in Google's cloud as well. Their player is less obnoxious on my phone.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good point about google cloud storage. What android phone do you have?
I guess I have enough storage for now, I hope. 
Someone had mentioned to me that he heard, but is not sure if it's true, that if you don't have Prime, then Amazon won't store your personal doc's in the cloud. I never heard of this. Does anyone here know?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> That's a good point about google cloud storage. What android phone do you have?
> I guess I have enough storage for now, I hope.
> Someone had mentioned to me that he heard, but is not sure if it's true, that if you don't have Prime, then Amazon won't store your personal doc's in the cloud. I never heard of this. Does anyone here know?


I just read in the "I Love My Kindle" blog (ilmk.wordpress.com) that if you're a Prime member or Fire owner, the change is minor. You still get unlimited photo storage and unlimited kindle personal document storage. You also get 5 GB of other storage. If you are neither a Prime member nor a Fire owner, however, you will NOT get free storage of anything except kindle personal documents.*

He didn't actually address movies or music . . . . . I assume something you get NOT from Amazon would count against that 5 GB. It doesn't make sense to me that Amazon would count stuff you buy from them against it, however . . . . they don't want to curtail your spending on their video/music store because you're running out of space.

He also didn't address pricing changes.

My guess: the change is to get people to go onto Prime or buy a Fire if they haven't AND have been using the previously available cloud storage for personal documents.

Honestly . . . . I think most folks are probably already using Dropbox, or Google Drive, or Microsofts One Drive (formerly Sky drive) for that sort of thing.

*to clarify: _kindle_ personal documents are things you send to your kindle wirelessly. Amazon stores those free -- unlimited. But without Prime or owning a Fire, you can no longer upload and store for free documents otherwise. And, of course, some docs can't be sent to kindle, like spreadsheets.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann,
From what I read at Amazon,  stuff you buy from Amazon doesn't count in your storage.  Only your personal stuff counts.    
FWIW, if you want to store your music at Amazon make sure it is mp3 not wav or wma.


----------

